# My working dogs



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello, I'm new on this forum. We have 3 Australian Cattle dogs and 1 mixed Belgium shepardxDutch shepard.
The oldest ACD is a retired SAR dog,the red ACD was a IPO dog and is now a SAR dog,The youngest ACD (9months) is also in training for SAR and the mixed is a IPO dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Edwin de Vries said:


> Hello, I'm new on this forum. We have 3 Australian Cattle dogs and 1 mixed Belgium shepardxDutch shepard.
> The oldest ACD is a retired SAR dog,the red ACD was a IPO dog and is now a SAR dog,The youngest ACD (9months) is also in training for SAR and the mixed is a IPO dog.,,,,


Welcome! I am not able to see your pics. Anyone else?


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I could see the photos earlier, now they're gone?


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I could see the photos earlier, now they're gone?


Yes me too...I'm working on it but I'm not a computer nerd.


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

<a href=\"http://tinypic.com\"><img src=\"http://i2.tinypic.com/szbcs0.jpg\" border=\"0\" alt=\"Image hosting by TinyPic\"></a>


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

The last try for today:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

there's a few of them....


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, what have I done wrong?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

when you input the url as: http://i2.tinypic.com/sz7eib.jpg

just substitue the i2 with www

so the correct url would be: http://www.tinypic.com/sz7eib.jpg


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool dogs!!!!! Very cool.


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Edwin do you know the bloodlines of your dutchie?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow nice looking dogs all of them. Nice to see some SAR pics too.

Dutchie is an awesome dog!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Beautiful dogs. I've always been a ACD fan and glad to see them working. 
Although, man I feel sorry for you'r dutchie in that bitework pic. I'd have laid my decoy out for a jam like that. 
-Kristina


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Edwin do you know the bloodlines of your dutchie?


Hi Selena, I dont know the bloodlines of Tess, she came from KNPV and we don't know where she came from.


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Although, man I feel sorry for you'r dutchie in that bitework pic. I'd have laid my decoy out for a jam like that.
> -Kristina


I'm sorry but that is a bit diificult to translate for me.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Edwin de Vries said:


> Kristina Senter said:
> 
> 
> > Although, man I feel sorry for you'r dutchie in that bitework pic. I'd have laid my decoy out for a jam like that.
> ...


Edwin, (vrije)vertaling voor je:

\"Ik heb medelijden met je HHtje in de bijtfoto. Ik had mijn pakwerker knock-out geslagen als hij mijn hond zo blockte.\"

Ik denk dat Kristina bedoelt dat haar nek zo dubbel geslagen is op de foto, maar dit is het moment van oppakken denk ik..en vertekent de foto wat door de timing?


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

Here the link from our members of the club, you can see more pics of erica wiht Tess!


http://www.onzeduitseherders.nl/Harga.htm

The site is still under construction so not everyone has placed his pics yet









[/url]


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

It is never easy to judge for what you see on a photo, its not always the decoy who make faults, also the dog!


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Edwin de Vries said:
> 
> 
> > Kristina Senter said:
> ...


Ok that's clear.


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Elly Elsenaar said:


> It is never easy to judge for what you see on a photo, its not always the decoy who make faults, also the dog!


Yep that's right, Ellt knows the dog. :wink: 
And Erica never told me about the Harga site.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

He Edwin is there more you want to know :?:


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe it's better I don't know everything.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful ACDs! What kennel did they come from? Here are some pics of my ACDs (and others):

http://www.pbase.com/cattledog.com

and here is one specifically of Poe doing Schutzhund:

http://www.pbase.com/cattledog/poe_schutzhund

and here is my puppy just starting out:


----------



## Edwin de Vries (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, great there are more people working with ACD's. In Holland most people in SAR or IPO work with belgium, german, dutch or mixed sheppards.
The blue bitch(with the bringsel) is Blue Emma of the seven hills country, the red male is Stormwind Vito of the happy voice and the little blue male is Snjos Blue Bora imported from Sweden and a very promising dog.


----------

